# Eyebrows on our TT's / blacked out grill



## J. Dub (Dec 18, 2010)

Pause the video at the 36 second mark http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hodsg-5b18&feature=related

Where did that guy get his all black grill and eyebrows?

TIA for any info or light you can shed.


----------



## J. Dub (Dec 18, 2010)

And then at the 55 second mark of the above video that orage TT has LEDs that go up the headlight 
Then at 1:21 part he has alot of headlight work done internally. Who is modding these headlights for these guys?


----------



## conneem-tt (Feb 17, 2008)

They are custom work from Japan.













































http://translate.googleusercontent....&twu=1&usg=ALkJrhjLHU8GINHSVYvIndnDGgHe-a1Lmg









http://translate.googleusercontent....&twu=1&usg=ALkJrhiFNWX8IrBPYQBZDA5pyieoSXSTFQ


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

all ugly except the black TT with the projector housings for both inner and outer beams... it looks clean and OEM like


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

DgonzTT said:


> all ugly except the black TT with the projector housings for both inner and outer beams... it looks clean and OEM like


Concur. And that it's black helps.... :thumbup:


----------



## J. Dub (Dec 18, 2010)

What about the white TT with the white eyebrows and black grille I'm curious where he got his grille and eyebrows from


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

the grill is an OSIR carbon piece; nice stuff. As far the brows, either paint or vinyl most likely. Although I've seen them a few times so they might be an actual piece a company sells


----------



## conneem-tt (Feb 17, 2008)

J. Dub said:


> What about the white TT with the white eyebrows and black grille I'm curious where he got his grille and eyebrows from


This one?










the grill is from OSIR and the brows are just white vinyl


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

^that is a very busy front end! not sure if i like with all the vents and leds


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

TheSandeman said:


> ^that is a very busy front end! not sure if i like with all the vents and leds


x2


----------



## J. Dub (Dec 18, 2010)

conneem-tt said:


> This one?


How did you get this pic? Any link to more info on this car? Thanks


----------

